# Авиация > Работы на сайте www.airforce.ru >  Книга Д.И.Романова "Оружие воздушного боя".

## Д.Срибный

Закончена публикация книги Д.И.Романова "Оружие воздушного боя".
http://www.airforce.ru/history/romanov/index.htm

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

На мой згляд, для человека, через чьи "руки прошли многие образцы авиационного вооружения" книга весьма поверхностна.  Больше напоминает брошюру по введению в специальность для курсантов первого курса.

----------


## Anonymous

А мне книга понравилась, можно конечно бы и поподробнее, и рисунков побольше, но вообще читать было интересно.

----------

